# Bed bugs



## Athos (Aug 31, 2015)

Has anyone here had a problem with bed bugs?

Do you know how to remove the stains from them?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 31, 2015)

Never.


----------



## imp (Aug 31, 2015)

My thinking: I would gingerly carry the bed and all it's rigging to a safe place outdoors, and burn it. So much, do I detest the thought of bedbugs.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2015)

Fortunately no. I had a friend who lived in an apartment who did. She got rid of her bed and all bedding.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

Never and the thought is disgusting.


----------



## Lon (Aug 31, 2015)

They are cozy bed companions.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Never and the thought is disgusting.





Lon said:


> They are cozy bed companions.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2015)

Ken, I thought to myself, this would be a perfect place for Kens bug. You didn't let me down. :sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2015)

This thread is starting to bug me. Just saying....lol.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2015)

Why am I starting to itch all over?


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

Are those things known to carry any infectious diseases?    imp


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 10, 2016)

They may carry diseases but they are not known to transmit any diseases to humans.

They are not "disgusting" -- they can invade any home anywhere, 5-star hotels, then travel home in luggage. They don't discriminate between rich and poor, cleanliness and dirt, male and female ... I have been doing A LOT of Internet research on them and every site contradicts what every other site says, about finding them, getting rid of them, getting rid of you bed and bedclothes and your own clothes ...

I had been suspecting them because an apartment down the hall had them.  Maintenance got in a special extermination company but kept it a secret -- would not tell us what it was about.  

Months later, I start waking up with weird bites, finally figure out it is not outdoor bugs, so this morning I sprayed the mattress with a bleach solution and later found two dead bugs that look like bed bugs.  Now i have to show them to maintenance tomorrow and see what treatment they will do.  

I am worried about my cats.  Where will I take them if they do the high-heat treatment?  I will have to leave, I can hang out downstairs, but my cats can't.  

I had enough stress over Christmas.  I need a break from stress, and now instead I get this.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

Nah, I think the fleas that come every summer probably eat them. Sleeping with pups...hey it happens


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah, it can happen sleeping with indoor-outdoor kitties too.  Just itchy, I would spray my feet with OFF every night and every morning.  Apparently it doesn't work on bed bugs, though.  

Hmm ... maybe I can send one of the kitties out to pick up some fleas to bring in to eat the bed bugs.  My mother told me years ago that roaches will eat them, so next time I see a kitchen roach I will take him to bed with me.  

OK, this is getting too weird ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

Um, you can worry too much? Yeah the fleas take over...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 11, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> They may carry diseases but they are not known to transmit any diseases to humans.
> 
> They are not "disgusting" -- they can invade any home anywhere, 5-star hotels, then travel home in luggage. They don't discriminate between rich and poor, cleanliness and dirt, male and female ... I have been doing A LOT of Internet research on them and every site contradicts what every other site says, about finding them, getting rid of them, getting rid of you bed and bedclothes and your own clothes ...
> 
> ...



All joking aside,this is serious.

I think you should complain and maybe sue too.

They were not supposed to keep it a secret.

Do you rent or own? You should call and find out your rights.hanging out downstairs should not be the answer. They are interupting your comfort and your life.
Bed bugs are a serious issue.

But that's just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## mattc (Apr 13, 2016)

DDT used to do the trick but that is no longer the go to of choice.I know someone (youth always know best) who had to go to Hungary for a business trip.The group.in their 30s,made the grand money saving choice to stay in a hostel in Budapest during the height of the Syrian refugee exodus.A hostel...why not splurge on a hotel...anyways long story short...bed bug bites everywhere.


----------

